# Sundown Sunday 21st 6-10pm



## Trev (Feb 21, 2010)

Not much else to say,  hitting Sundown for the night shift tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2010)

i'll be there for the afternoon shift


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2010)

I just finished up the morning shift.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2010)

Not going to be able to make it out tonight.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2010)

Did the whole day shift with the family and some neighbors...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking of getting out for some turns after work, but I was just too damn beat, so I split after my shift.  Looked like it was probably pretty decent out there today.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 21, 2010)

did the early to late afternoon shift nice day out there will be back tomarrow


----------

